# "Anyone can play notes"



## Silent Otto (Sep 2, 2012)

most interesting bit starts at about two minutes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNqWn1YXtlY


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That was great, too bad it wasn't longer.

Great feel, he shows it straight up.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

gary more said:


> get off my lawn you darn kids


everyone likes to bag on the young folks cause the road they're on is different than ours. i say let em be, they'll figure it out. when carl lewis was born, he had to learn to walk just like the rest of us


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> everyone likes to bag on the young folks cause the road they're on is different than ours. i say let em be, they'll figure it out. when carl lewis was born, he had to learn to walk just like the rest of us


I guess I can dig that


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

beauty....thanks


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In high school one of my friends wanted to try playing bass, which was cool--we would have the last piece of a band--ven if he wasn't that good we could have simple bass parts.

Well, turns out--he couldn't play a note.
If I find the old tape again, maybe I'll post a very boring jam...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Meh....anyone can also bend up a step and hold it for 10 seconds too (at 2:26). I dont call that "feeling", I call it a cliche.
grass is always greener...a great player doesnt play fast or slow, they know how to play just the right amount for the song.

Its not just about young players....Santana is the biggest criminal I can think of when it comes to over-playing. At least most of the other show offs know to to back off when the singer is doing their thing. I f-ing hate that self-indulgent guys playing.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I was recently jamming and they said that I was generous with my playing/ soloing time. That they were hogging the time ext,,,, wasn't my level of players but super cool gents. Less can be more and sometimes. My motto is "if you can't whistle it, the solo will be boaring.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Gary Moore...ugh..I cannot stand his "blues" records. Never was a fan of listening to the guy trying to cram a million notes at a million miles an hour into a blues song through an effects rack. That is NOT what playing the blues is all about. Albert King could blow him away with his amp on standby.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol that Gary Moore comment. To funny. Hey if you can whistle it, it's not too memorable


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Reading some of the posts here jogged my memory , someone said to me , you don't have to be the fastest guitar player on stage and you don't have to be the flashiest player on stage but if you play with feeling and play like you mean it the people will remember you.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> Gary Moore...ugh..I cannot stand his "blues" records. Never was a fan of listening to the guy trying to cram a million notes at a million miles an hour into a blues song through an effects rack. That is NOT what playing the blues is all about. Albert King could blow him away with his amp on standby.


Yeah, if theres one person who should listen to his advice, its Gary Moore himself. That version of him playing Red House on the red Strat is a classic example of overplaying.


----------

